# Martin CEO-7



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Anybody familiar with this model? I must admit that I have been swayed by this review that was published recently in Tonequest Report and have placed an order for the guitar at my local dealer. Taking a chance for sure but this guitar has all of the specs that I like. Slope shoulder, small body, short scale, Adirondack top and very rare in this price range - dovetail neck joint. And I have to admit to being a sucker for a sunburst finish on an acoustic guitar!

http://onemanz.com/guitar/reviews/acoustic-guitars/martin/ceo-7/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I know "Spoon" who provides these reviews. As well as being one heck of a guitar player, he's also a straight forward guy. I have heard nothing but glowing reviews of this guitar and if I had the funds right now I would snap one up. I think you will be pleased.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I know "Spoon" who provides these reviews. As well as being one heck of a guitar player, he's also a straight forward guy. I have heard nothing but glowing reviews of this guitar and if I had the funds right now I would snap one up. I think you will be pleased.


Yes, to say that is a thorough review is a bit of an understatement.

The CEO-7's are on backorder currently however I'm being told that late October or early November I should have mine. If it happens to be delayed I may end up waiting until spring as Martin apparently puts a "cold-hold" on shipping guitars to this part of the world in the winter, often starting in December.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

MF has a demo unit in stock at the moment for $1879.00. Plus they have a 15% discount that could be applied. (Just in case anyone is interested).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been contemplating the OM28V. Of course its been discontinued now. How would this CE07 compare? I know its quite a bit different but just wondering if this is a guitar I should check out.
Would it only be a good guitar for fingerpicking or would it perform good as a strummer and flatpicker. My playing incorporates a flatpicking\fingerpicking combination.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> MF has a demo unit in stock at the moment for $1879.00. Plus they have a 15% discount that could be applied. (Just in case anyone is interested).


That's a good price, although with currency exchange it will be close to $2K (not factoring in a discount). They can be had in Canada for +/- $2300.
I had a chance to buy one in the US but opted to pay a few extra bucks and go local. That price is tempting though!


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been contemplating the OM28V. Of course its been discontinued now. How would this CE07 compare? I know its quite a bit different but just wondering if this is a guitar I should check out.
> Would it only be a good guitar for fingerpicking or would it perform good as a strummer and flatpicker. My playing incorporates a flatpicking\fingerpicking combination.


Well, Martin describes the OM28V as "ideal for finger style playing".
If you check out the review in my OP there is a video that shows Spoon playing a number of different styles on the CEO-7. I guess flat pickers tend to like bigger body guitars but this one seems pretty versatile.
The other huge appeal to me is the shorter scale. I've played guitars with the 25-1/2" scale and they always feel stiff to me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Well, Martin describes the OM28V as "ideal for finger style playing".
> If you check out the review in my OP there is a video that shows Spoon playing a number of different styles on the CEO-7. I guess flat pickers tend to like bigger body guitars but this one seems pretty versatile.
> The other huge appeal to me is the shorter scale. I've played guitars with the 25-1/2" scale and they always feel stiff to me.



I have my HD28V for bluegrass flatpicking. I played an OM28V at folkway in Guelph and thought that it fit well with my flatpicking\fingerpicking hybrid style. It was a joy to play. However this CEO7 has me intrigued and I don't think I'll pull the triger until I've at least played one.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> MF has a demo unit in stock at the moment for $1879.00. Plus they have a 15% discount that could be applied. (Just in case anyone is interested).


I see this one is "gently used" which is a notch below mint/used. It also does not come with manufacturers warranty.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like it. I'm sure it'll be carried in one of the shops I loiter in.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

My CEO-7 was shipped from Nazereth on the 6th and arrived at the local music store yesterday and I picked it up today.

Really impressed with it so far. Nice neck and the shorter scale makes for really comfortable playing. For a small body guitar this has a huge sound. Nice bottom end, even played fingerstyle. Strums really nice too.

I think it's a keeper!

Crappy indoor photos but I didn't want to take photos outside in the cold with that fresh lacquer.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Just grabbed one last week. It's all ampaholic says. I've owned a Santa Cruz 00-1929 all hog and this completely holds it's own. Martin can't keep up with orders already and they suspend shipments to Canada during the cold months. 

I compared it to a 15M and this has a whole other dimension to it. The Adi top also allows for great headroom and some high end presence when called on. They're all that and chips IMO. Great price point as well.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

teleboli said:


> Just grabbed one last week. It's all ampaholic says. I've owned a Santa Cruz 00-1929 all hog and this completely holds it's own. Martin can't keep up with orders already and they suspend shipments to Canada during the cold months.
> 
> I compared it to a 15M and this has a whole other dimension to it. The Adi top also allows for great headroom and some high end presence when called on. They're all that and chips IMO. Great price point as well.


Congrats teleboli! I've had a week of 2 hours a day with mine and have gotten over that new guitar timidness. My wimpy electric guitar fingers are toughened up so I'm digging in pretty hard now and loving every minute of it.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks brother. My fingers and my heart are pretty callused so.... LOL

They should stop shipping them to Canada pretty soon. I'm currently going through the agony of trying to select a pickup for it through a Bose L1 Compact. OR just SM57 ing it.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

teleboli said:


> I'm currently going through the agony of trying to select a pickup for it through a Bose L1 Compact. OR just SM57 ing it.


Funny, I'm researching pickups as well, although I'm not in any rush to buy. I'd typically lean towards a sound hole pickup but I'm a bit concerned about clamping onto the top of such a nice guitar.
At this stage I'm liking what I hear about the Baggs lyric and the install seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

FWIW I settled on the K and K Trinity . I'll be sure to report thoughts.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

teleboli said:


> FWIW I settled on the K and K Trinity . I'll be sure to report thoughts.


Looking forward to some feedback!


----------

